# Glass lillie pipes



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The prototype for a glass lillie pipe came in the mail today. I contacted a scientific glass ware company to make the pipe for me. I will be placing a large quantity order to sell the glass return and supply in our auction area. The nipple for the suction cups needs to be reduced and the outlet lip would look better if it was more of an oval. If you are interested in making them DIY maybe contact local glass art stores, etc. I will post drawings that I made for the pipes later. I'm working on the return pipe and will get a prototype of that one next.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow! That's awesome.

You know ADA has an old glass blower doing their pipes. At least they used to. Are these things handmade or by machine?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

So exactly how is this piece used? It looks like something a long haul trucker would keep in his cab :lol:


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

That is the return for a canister filter. It goes over the side and into the water. Virtually invisible.

See below. Look closely at the sides of the aquariums. Can you spot the Lily Pipes?


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

Many universities have someone on staff who makes glassware for the teaching staff, you might contact one of them, they can usually do a bit of work on the side. Otherwise, the glass they work with becomes workable at relatively low temps, it's the same stuff used in neon signs, I've done a bit of work in that area in past jobs, a good blow torch is all that's needed, the hardest part would be finding a source for the glass, but I imagine many lab supply houses have it maybe even sign shops that do neon work.

Might have a bit of trial and error period, since it is glass, but seeing the pictures has inspired the Yankee spirit in me and I think I might have to take a shot at it


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

So how do you attach the filter hose to the pipe? Since it's an external connection you'd need more than a friction fit rubber coupler...well, at least I'd need more than that .


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

> I will be placing a large quantity order to sell the glass return and supply in our auction area.


Are you making this available to your locals only ?

Can they make different sizes ?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> Are you making this available to your locals only ?


I wasn't planning on it.



> Can they make different sizes ?


sure, what are typical sizes people use?



> So how do you attach the filter hose to the pipe?


They the same size as the tubing, so maybe a clamp if the tight fit isn't enough.

From all the feedback I have been getting from forums, it might be better to make them myself so that I can sell them for less. If I made a large order I could sell them for $30. They seem easy to make, just need to learn a new skill, and then I could sell them for less. Maybe make a kit that includes intake, outlet pipe, clear tubbing and clear suction cups


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Some pictures with them installed,


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

drawings if anyone wants to undertake the project on there own,
http://aquascapingjournals.com/images/diy_lillie_pipes/16mm_intake_pipe.jpg

http://aquascapingjournals.com/images/diy_lillie_pipes/16mm_outlet_pipe.jpg


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

bharada said:


> So how do you attach the filter hose to the pipe? Since it's an external connection you'd need more than a friction fit rubber coupler...well, at least I'd need more than that .


Bharada,
I'm assuming that the hose is a silicone one. I don't know if you have ever used one but they are very easy to slip in and very hard to pull out. No clamps necessary, it's the material that makes that possible.
Once again, the use of a silicone hose is only an assumption.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Dear Inerface (IUnknown),  

Hey, may be you can ask that same place that made this lilly pipe protoypes for you if they can work with sintered glass. I don't know if you could price a glass diffuser cheaper than the ones that are already available, but maybe it's worth asking.

Also - they may already have sintered glass diffusers listed as as "gas dispersion" glassware. If that is so they probably come in 3 different grades, for our purposes we probably need the finer one.

--Nikolay


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This was the type of tubing I was planning on getting,
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...hallpartial&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=0
Anyone got any ideas on where to get clear eheim type suction cups.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Is there a glass intake? I want to buy some for these large tanks i am setting up, i just got to convince my boss. You are selling them? How soon will you have 3 outflows?


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Holy Smokes, those tanks are incrediable! Perfectly clean, perfectly square, just sitting all pretty in those rooms. MORE PICTURES please


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Aren't they ADA tanks?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, those pictures were taken from this gallery,
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18897


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Is the glass going to be resistant to the brown slime coating that other filter tubes (and glass tank) tend to develop? If so, then I figure one has to develop regular cleaning sessions to maintain the 'invisibility' of the pipe...or is the coating going to camouflage the tube anyway?

Have you had a chance to test this out long term?

Thanks.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

The pipes need to be cleaned periodically (depending on your water quality). ADA uses a bleach dilution called Supergee.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The intake pipe came in the mail today. It was a little long, so I reduced the size for the production order. The production order should start next week.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

That is SO SWEET! That looks better than the actually Lily Pipe intake!

You guys will not be disappointed with these. YES, they are more expensive than using the plastic ones that come with the canisters, but WHAT A DIFFERENCE.

Again, just be careful handling them. This was the item ADA constantly got complaints about because everyone get breaking them. When you go to connect it to the tube, heat the tube with hot water to soften it. Then carefully and gently slide it onto the Lily Pipe.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I was told that they would start on my order this weekend. Suction cups are in the mail and I found a wholesale dealer for Co2 resistant clear tubing.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

OOOO....I want one....


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I'll need some help with the installation thereof, so send the lady above around as well...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Apart from looking way cool does the lillie pipe has any other benefit compared to a standard ouflow nozzle?

--Nikolay


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> Apart from looking way cool does the lillie pipe has any other benefit compared to a standard ouflow nozzle?


I don't think so.

I got the order in the mail last night. The outlet pipes were made incorrectly, so I need to redo them. The kits are going to be $70 for the intake and outlet pipes, suction cups and 7' of tubing. I think its going to be another couple of weeks for the next order, they seem busy with other orders.

The 5/8 intake pipe,

















The outlet pipe that was made with a 2.5" cup by mistake,









What the corrected outlet should look like,


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

IUnknown,

What is the patent or copyright situation with these designs. They originate in a derivative manner from the ADA designs although they needed reworking for production in the USA. Is anyone freely available to copy your designs and produce some without violating your (or some other person's) intellectual property rights?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> Is anyone freely available to copy your designs and produce some without violating your (or some other person's) intellectual property rights?


Sure. That was my original intent was help help people with their DIY project. I want to invest in the equipment and eventually do them myself to lower the cost. But if other people are already at that point, I don't mind the competition :wink: . I want to provide a good product at the best price, and the competition will help me reach that goal.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

As far as I am aware, there is no patent on ADA equipment, certainly not in the US. ADA's products are widely copied, particularly in the Far East.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

You're a generous man, Iunknown. Thank you from New York.

Just as an FYI, in the book world, once something is written down it is under copyright. Registration is not necessarily needed these days to enforce copyright of IPR which originates in writing. I am not sure about physical things like these lovely glass items. Anyway, thanks again. I am looking forward to having the opportunity to acquire some to play with.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Different in the patent world. ADA put the Glass Lily pipes into the market before patenting them. That basically ruins their patent rights. There is no such thing as an automatic patent based on use.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

So there you have it. It's public domain and the cheapest, best quality item wins (in theory). In reality, buyers often buy more expensive items thinking that they are better. Pricing goods cheaply is one way to put a potential buyer off, in the Far East. I was involved with some marketing research in Taiwan with Saatchi in another chapter of life... and the result said "don't under price, price high." ADA items are not priced lowly, as far as I can see.

The kit sounds good. I wonder if the lily pipe and filter inflow are available without the 7' of hosing? 7' of hosing is expensive to ship, possibly inconvenient too....

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> Hi Iunknown, I am one of the people that was actually interested in your lily pipe on the other forum. The lily pipes start at about 45-50 dollars and go up from there in Japan. I really doubt that hardly anyone will pay that in the U.S unfortunately. Good luck!
> 
> this is not the smallest one...but it is 6120 yen or $55





> The kit sounds good. I wonder if the lily pipe and filter inflow are available without the 7' of hosing? 7' of hosing is expensive to ship, possibly inconvenient too....


Sure, the tubing was inexpensive, but I can ship whatever you need. One thing I haven't found is suction cups that are Co2 resistant. I haven't figured out how I am going to mount the spray bar with the spray bar design.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

pineapple,
If you do start making them, think about doing a glass spray bar design. I'll buy one of you :wink: .


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Odd you should say that. My tanks (being in NYC) are on the small side, also because at this moment in my aquatic gardening odyssey I like to try a number of things out in several tanks and small ones are convenient. The lily pipe is a tiny bit on the big size for a smaller tank. I was thinking of a small glass spray bar which could be hooked over the top lip of the aquarium, thereby making it inconspicuous and effective. Back to the drawing board or at least to play with some plexiglass until I can find a design which works for 1/2" as well as 5/8" hose.

Andrew


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

My order gets shipped next Tuesday. I should get them toward the end of the week. I will post pictures and start taking orders when I get them :wink: .


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The glass intake and outlet pipe kits are ready. I'll have details in the for sale forum tomorrow. Here is a preview of how they turned out. I need to retake the picture without the algae covered plants :wink: .


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Greg,
I was hoping you'd be at yesterday's plant swap with the new edition.  

They look good. Do you take PayPal?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Info in for sale forum,
http://aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2607


----------



## hOAGART (Aug 18, 2004)

what is the purpose of the lilly pipe? besides being clear untill expert algae grower hOAGART starts using it ? :lol:


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Just for aesthetics. With things like in line heaters, the only equipment left in the tank are the intake and return pipes. The glass helps hide them.


----------



## discusdave (May 24, 2004)

When you were prototyping these intake and returns, did you consider clear PVC as a glass alternative? I used it on a surge system I made for a reef I had a few years ago.

I guess scratches on the clear PVC could be the major drawback?

Dave


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, and does regular PVC corrode from the Co2? The clear suction cups that I use can't be placed in the water because they turn white. That is why I have been having trouble designing the spray bar, the suction cups are going to have to be on the outside of the tank.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I put some thought into the spray bar design and came to the conclusion that the bar is best secreted along the top of the tank - with rimmed tanks that would mean the bar is not visible. Rather than use suction cups, I would be tempted to use a clear upside down 'U' shaped piece which is attached to the spray bar and goes over the aquarium rim. Cons would be that it would not be possible to rotate or adjust the height of the bar up and down.

Bars are popular in the USA - therein lies a business advantage. But I think the lily pipe return is better overall.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Updated pictures. I installed my Hydor, so no more heater. Now the plants need to fill in to hide the probe.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I recieved a new shipment of lillie pipes. If anyone is interested, let me know. I will be bringing them to the AGA convention if you want to skip on shipping.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Greg,
Any consideration of lengthening the part where the tubing connects and adding a second suction cup?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The ADA lily pipes work fine with a short tube and one suction cup.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The lady that makes them for me raised the prices again (I think she is giving me the hint that she doesn't want to make them anymore). So I need to look into getting a torch and learning how to make these myself. This batch will be the last batch I order from her, then I might look into doing custom spray bars and whatever else.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John,
I'm not saying they don't work fine. I just don't want the bend in the lily pipe to be touching the rim, and it seems like if it doesn't then the pipe tilts down into the tank.

Greg,
That's a bummer. Not sure what the answer to that one is.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

IUnknown said:


> I recieved a new shipment of lillie pipes. If anyone is interested, let me know. I will be bringing them to the AGA convention if you want to skip on shipping.


hello, you sell these lillipipes???
what's the price of these ones?
thx
best regards

Fabien


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Fabien,
They run $80 for the set. PM me your mailing address and I can send you a total with shipping.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

80$ 
oki i note the price.. i live in France... but i will look for the ada-france.com to see their price... ok?
Thx


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Will you sell them seperate? I am interested in the input piece.

Thanks

jB


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm only selling them as a set. The ADA ones run around $80 each.


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

IUnknown said:


> I'm only selling them as a set. The ADA ones run around $80 each.


Yes i know it's cheap for the set  because in France the price for 1 pipe is 100€    :bolt: in an online shop.
A+


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I placed an order for reducing tee's which will arrive on Wed. If you have a smaller filter these work fine to adapt the 1/2" eheim tubing (12/16mm) to the 5/8" tubing.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

So very tempting!


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

My Eheim 2224 has 12/16mm tubing. I ordered a set will the new clear tubing tubing fit on my filter?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah Gabe, I'm sending you the reducing tee's on your order.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> Greg,
> Any consideration of lengthening the part where the tubing connects and adding a second suction cup?


I'm throwing in a second suction cup to make it easier for people to line up the outlet pipe.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Good deal, greg. Hopefully you'll be able to find a new glass blower. I think Carl said something about wanting to blow tubes.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks, IUnknown for sending me the reducing tees your an easy person to deal with. Thanks again for sending my order to Japan, and I cant wait to get them in my tank getting tired of the green tubes!


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I think the ADA lily pipes are over rated! My friend that sells ada stuff in Japan told me not to buy lily pipes because many Japanese break them due to being built cheap. I think that's why ADA may be looking for a new maker. IUnknown pipes are built a little thicker from what I read, and every time I visit my friends shop he always has oil like film on the surface of his water. I think its how you angle your pipes that make the difference. Price wise even with me living in Japan I can still get IUnknown pipes cheaper than ADA pipes. I think both brands lily pipes period are for looks and require lots of cleaning, but its worth getting the green pipes out the tank.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I was asked how these glass pipes compared size wise to the ADA pipes (I've never seen ADA pipes in person). Originally I made the pipes in 1/2" (same size as ADA 13mm). What I noticed is that they were too delicate and I figured if I went with the 5/8" size (17mm) that people using smaller eheims could just use reducing fittings. 

I thought it was strange that the ES-1200 ADA filters use a 5/8" intake tubing and a 1/2" for the outlet. I'm guessing this is done to increase velocity (smaller I.D. higher velocity)? I wonder if there is any benifite to having water come out of the pipe at a higher velocity?

I always thought it was bad to constrict the output of an eheim filter, but from what I've read, it is more of a problem when you restrict the intake.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Greg, the Eheim filters are like that, specifically the classic 2217, larger outflow and smaller inflow, maybe I should bring my lily pipes during the next meeting for you to see. Whenever the next meeting is....


----------



## trebalack (May 3, 2006)

How much your lily pipe IUknown?


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Edited


----------

